# Ways to secure Woodland Scenics grass matt to foam



## mike6432 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to use a roll of Woodland Scenics grass matt from Hobby Lobby on my insulation foam. What can I get in stores that will secure it well? I know WS makes a matt adhesive but I'd think I'd be able to find some more common product at a store like Home Depot, etc. instead. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no experience with the backing of the WS grass mat, but perhaps try some test-sample experiments with: contact cement; 3M spray adhesive; etc.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My thought is the use of a liquid foam glue such as Helmar's Foam Glue, or similar,that is available at art supply shops such as Hobby Lobby. Walmart might carry it or similar. I do not think you will like the results of using a white glue.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I bought a small ws grass mat at Michaels ( overpriced but I did not know better then) . I used plain elmers glue, spread it on the mat and on the foam, let it dry for a few minutes, and smoothed it out with a plastic wall paper smoother thing. Worked Ok for me. If I remember correctly it had sort of a protective coating on the bottom so the glue didn't seep up through the grass. Try it on a small bit and see.


----------



## mike6432 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I'll have to be trying something out soon here.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Let us know how you did. I may need to glue the mat myself soon.


----------



## mike6432 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't they make loctite thats safe for foam?


----------

